# Night Lighting for Red Eyed Tree Frogs ?



## murph3010 (Jan 2, 2009)

Right i want to be able to watch my retf at night hunting etc but with the exo terra hood on mine it would seem the best light i can buy is a Night Glo one ! this is blue and there seems to be some debate over how good this would be as i will still be seen. Also everyone says use red Zoo meds but i think this wont look as nice plus they dont make a wattage low enough or do they??? 

Anyway the main thing i want to know is what people do to watch there frogs in action at night?? what they find works best etc!:2thumb:


----------



## murph3010 (Jan 2, 2009)

Nobody ?:banghead:


----------



## AreBee (Aug 3, 2008)

murph3010 said:


> Right i want to be able to watch my retf at night hunting etc but with the exo terra hood on mine it would seem the best light i can buy is a Night Glo one ! this is blue and there seems to be some debate over how good this would be as i will still be seen. Also everyone says use red Zoo meds but i think this wont look as nice plus they dont make a wattage low enough or do they???
> 
> Anyway the main thing i want to know is what people do to watch there frogs in action at night?? what they find works best etc!:2thumb:


the night glo bulbs are a waste of time.
my RETF will not really come out when it's on.


I hate red light in general but the frog comes out when its on. and I'm getting used to it.
they are very sensitive to light though, if it's pitch dark in my room and I turn my cieling lights on low the frogs normally just go back to sleep lol.

I got my second retf yesterday and he came out to play as soon as the main lights went off and the red light came on. 


I'm using a B&Q 15watt red pygmy bulb at the moment, but I've ordered a 13watt red energy saving bulb. I doubt it will be any good but I'll let you know what it;s like tomorrow when it comes.

my plan is to just use a clamp lamp style reflector on top of the tank with the red bulb in. 



and yes, you can get zoo med red bulbs in a wattage low enough to fit in your canopy but you would have to splip the cables int he canopy to have them plugger in seperatly. unless you want to change the bulb every mornign and night lol!


----------



## murph3010 (Jan 2, 2009)

AreBee said:


> the night glo bulbs are a waste of time.
> my RETF will not really come out when it's on.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i know i thought that it would be a pain to chop and change but it might be worth it so i can see the little bugger going about his business.

So its a zoomed 15watt then i think! i didnt realise they did them! Red is still rubbish to watch them in! lol


----------



## bpc (Mar 7, 2009)

AreBee, where are you getting the energy saving red bulb from? I was looking into a zoomed but they are incandescent bulbs, not sure if they would run too hot for inside an exoterra canopy?

Thanks

Ben


----------



## murph3010 (Jan 2, 2009)

bpc said:


> AreBee, where are you getting the energy saving red bulb from? I was looking into a zoomed but they are incandescent bulbs, not sure if they would run too hot for inside an exoterra canopy?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ben


If its 15watt it should be alright ! but good question i would like to know too!


----------



## bpc (Mar 7, 2009)

Just checked my reptiglo, thats a 13w but a self balasted tube type bulb, not filament, just concerned that the zoomed may melt the canopy and lid frame.


----------



## murph3010 (Jan 2, 2009)

bpc said:


> Just checked my reptiglo, thats a 13w but a self balasted tube type bulb, not filament, just concerned that the zoomed may melt the canopy and lid frame.


i dont think so i used a sun glo 15w in an exo terra lid and had no issues creates very little heat at all! thats why i think it can only go to 26w or whatever or things start to melt on exo terra lids !!:gasp:


----------



## AreBee (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm getting it from Ebay - 5.99 delivered.

I'm concerned that it may just be red tinted light, not completly red. It's a bit of a gamble but it;s only £6

It should be here tomorrow with any luck so I'll report back! I'm getting an SES fitting one with the hope that I can butcher a very cheap desk lamp to use as a 'clamp lamp' style fitting. 

and yes, exoterra say their canopys can take up to 26watts per fitting, so you will be fine!


----------



## AreBee (Aug 3, 2008)

murph3010 said:


> Red is still rubbish to watch them in! lol


 THe irony is that red seems to be the best to watch them in! 

how long have you had them? if you have only had them for a few days they will perk up a little. mine took a week to settle in, but the newest addition is doign it a little quicker.


----------



## murph3010 (Jan 2, 2009)

AreBee said:


> THe irony is that red seems to be the best to watch them in!
> 
> how long have you had them? if you have only had them for a few days they will perk up a little. mine took a week to settle in, but the newest addition is doign it a little quicker.


 
ive only had him a couple of days and last night he seemed happier to move about! im going to see if i can get a bulb today. I thought about the same thing a desk lamp with it in so at night i could click it off but havnt decided as yet!

bryan


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Well my red eyes have a red light that is on from 7.45pm till 2am and my frogs are out and about the second the U.V goes of at 8pm.
I like watching them in red it gives it quiet an atmospheric feel especialy with all the mist swirling around.


----------



## cathalmire69 (Apr 20, 2013)

*exo terr lights*



murph3010 said:


> Nobody ?:banghead:


There is two iv tryed The Exo terra Day/Night & Exo terra Scorpion light. i use a large tank so were not heavy lit up smaller tank would suit.:2thumb:


----------

